# Water Training - Never say Never



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Briggs is a 1/2 Apine, 1/2 Ober that I got from the breeder a little late at 6 months old. My first real hike with him was this December where he refused to get his feet wet. He high jumped all the creeks and I really had a hard time getting him to cross one larger creek (which he eventually high jumped after getting a running start). I came home disappointed that I would always stuggle from his lack of early water training.

Well, now I have been finding him wading into our pond to get his favorite tender blades of grass. Below is a photo I took today, fully in the middle of the pond. I guess the problem is solved. In fact, I may need to get him a snorkel and fins! I guess there is some benefit to living in the rain drenched winters of Western Washington. There has been so much standing water this year in their pasture that they've had to get used to it.

For the younger boys still on the bottle, I make them drink their bottle once or twice a week while standing in the pond.

Goats continue to amaze me! So much easier, more relaxing and safter than my days of horse packing.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Great picture. I am in what is currently rain/snow soaked Wyoming that is normally dry and dusty. We have clumps of grass that are almost 6 inches tall and we are happy. I just can't imagine having all of that green for them. Do you even have to feed them hay? He looks like a moose out there. 

Gregg


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

> For the younger boys still on the bottle, I make them drink their bottle once or twice a week while standing in the pond.


Great idea! I'll start doing that with my new kid!

My goats are all good with water because we flood irrigate every 11 days. But my buckling won't be in a pen that gets flooded for some time so this is perfect!

Thanks!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

We just happened to irrigate today. Talk about a timely suggestion!

[attachment=0:2rwysd98]DSC07174 water training 5-20-10 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:2rwysd98]


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

This morning I gave my new kid his bottle in the back of the pickup, working on solving another problem before it even is one.
[attachment=1:1azgu3ve]DSC07214 Jack 5-21-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1azgu3ve]
Just came home from being gone for several hours let my little boy out of his pen and he ran and jumped on the step and right up into the pick up bed!
[attachment=0:1azgu3ve]DSC07218 Jack 5-21-11 PSC8-500x400.jpg[/attachment:1azgu3ve]
YAY!!

Thanks for the great idea of using the bottle for training! This is the first kid I've bottle fed.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

My new kid jumps in the pickup like a champ! He may be the only one I can bring to the rendy!

I'm going to start working on the others getting in that I can't lift!
[attachment=0:2ogn37bj]DSC07237 Jack in truck 20 days old 5-21-11 PSC8-400x500.jpg[/attachment:2ogn37bj]


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

IceDog said:


> My new kid jumps in the pickup like a champ!


That it awesome! Use grain for older goats and it works just as easy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Great job. The bottle is such a powerful motivator. Last year, even when it was time to wean, I still kept them on one bottle a day for a while just so I would have that as a training tool.

For our older goats we use red licorice as a training tool. We get the Costco tub of it. Each piece can be broken into several small pieces that they swallow quickly so they get a reward and you don't have to wait long for them to chew it up.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

awesome!  
yeah, i am having 100% more luck with my boys then i had with my does. my boys are 2 and 3 weeks old and are doing great. when i got my does one was almos a year old and the other was weaned. so much easier starting young!
good luck!


----------

